# Cub Cadet parts sources?



## tfourman (Sep 28, 2009)

I inherited a CC 1641, from my dad. The tractor runs great, when everything is working properly. But my tractor is old enough that parts are wearing out. I am having trouble finding parts. I would like to know what parts sources readers would recommend. Thanks!


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

The main place I got to is McCoy Equiptment sales in Franklin pa there number is 814-437-3963 also parts tree .com


----------

